# Hole in the head



## Cursor (Jan 4, 2005)

I have a 9-10" oscar that has been struggling with hith for the last 10 months or so. Water parameters are good and water changes have been increased. The oscar gets Hikari Massivore pellets along with aquamax and algae wafers daily.

This oscar has been treated 3 times with AP General cure which treats hexamita.

Water changes are done via continous drip at 1 gph, lowered from 10gph. The drip rate change has not effected the hith at all.

The tank is a 220 gallon tank connected to a central system containing 900+ gallons of water.

Tank parameters are

Temp 79.7
PH 7.96
Ammonia 0
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 10
KH 3
GH 7
TDS 154
EC 329

The tank parameters have been stable for the last 10 months.

Let me know what you think may help.


----------



## wow_it_esploded (Jul 28, 2008)

From what is know about HITH, cleaner water is the only cure.

Maybe increasing to 5 gph would help?

Clean water will fix most problems, if not all, that can be fixed.


----------



## Cursor (Jan 4, 2005)

I've had the drip rate as high as 10 gph for over 4 months and he still did not improve. I've been adding vita-chem to his food as of late, so maybe that will help.


----------



## Al'Thor (Mar 11, 2006)

Any chance of getting a picture? I'd just like to see if there are any holes around his gill plates or on the lateral lines.


----------



## Cursor (Jan 4, 2005)

I can get a picture later, but yes there are some holes in the gill plate area and in the lateral lines as well as randomly on his head.


----------



## sekut5186 (Aug 11, 2008)

how to check Tank parameters?


----------



## scraps7_11 (Aug 12, 2008)

I have the same problem as you do, but my Oscar wont eat any pellets at all. He only wants live bugs.


----------



## joeyballz (Jul 1, 2008)

sekut5186 said:


> how to check Tank parameters?


You can buy a test kit from an LFS or take a water sample in and let them test it for you.


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

I would try a UV sterilizer if it was me. No one knows for sure the exact cause or causes; poor water quality, bacterial infection, parasitic infection, poor diet....or any combination of them.

Considering the tank size, the water change system you have going and the things you've already tried this would be my next step. I would also recommend that you try and give your O something like small pieces of kiwi fruit or orange since vitamin C is rapidly depleted in water and even pelleted food with lose this vitamin once it gets exposed to air.

Good luck!


----------

